# How about a thread of box, and or label and or contents for the pontil gems



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 18, 2018)

I'll start out with a Jacobs Cholera & Dysentery Cordial


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 19, 2018)

J R Rowand,, with, and without.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 19, 2018)

*A better treatment of the Jacobs bottle itself*

Embossed on all four sides,


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 19, 2018)

It is ultra-exciting to see a box still with!


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 20, 2018)

*Halsted's*

Here is a way scarce  label and contents bottle, It is embossed vertically on three panels, but the embossing is covered by the label.  Time for some braille.  But you can see the embossing on the front and to the right of front. It is vertical on three panels.

Magnetic Aether,, Halsted & Co,,  Rochester, NY

On the Label: Magnetic Aether, or Fluid of Restoration,, Halsted & Co, Physicians and Chemists,,  On the back:  For Nervous Diseses

Price 1 Dollar


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 20, 2018)

Very pricey! That's like 30 dollars today!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 20, 2018)

Those are some real beauties there.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 26, 2018)

*Hurd it thru the grapevine,,,*

Hmm,, I didn't know there was a cure for the common cold,, but I guess there was.  Soaking your feet in water with wood ashes in it must have been the trick.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 27, 2018)

*Carter's Spanish Mixture*

This one has the Label and contents, plus all the exterior wrapping that says how great this stuff is.  There must be 5 layers on the exterior wrap.  Embossed and pontiled, but the papers cover everything.  The glass is a dark green.  The contents make capturing a pic of the glass color pretty tough.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2018)

It says it's for pimples! I didn't know that word went back so far!


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 27, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> It says it's for pimples! I didn't know that word went back so far!



Pimples and everything else.  That and I bet it was more fun to take than modern acne cream. And even if it didn't work, one big slug of that liquid, and you didn't care about the pimples any more.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

A Dye Bottle


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 28, 2018)

15 Cents!!  If I had a time machine, I'd go back to 1850, with a few bucks, buy a killer collection.  Oh, and here is an empty Howe and Stevens, so that folks can get the sense of your glass.  It turns out that contents in a bottle make taking pics much more difficult.  It is a sweet specimen you have.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice Bottle!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2018)

About 5 bucks in today's money. Not too bad.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 3, 2018)

*Comstock and Brother*



Spirit Bear said:


> About 5 bucks in today's money. Not too bad.



The poor brother, didn't even get name recognition.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2018)

I just applied a liniment about a minute before you posted that. lol. 
I'm sure they're both Comstock. I'd have named the business Comstock Bros., but... As Cohan would sing, "That's me."


----------



## fdecarlo (May 29, 2019)

Do you know where the Comstock's bottle originated?


----------



## otto (Oct 20, 2019)

No embossing on the bottle. Not much info other than the label . Paregoric Elixir . R. Hall  Concord N.H.


----------



## photolith (Dec 3, 2019)

Holy cow, those are some damned nice bottles. I rarely see late 1800's still with contents and the box, let alone pontiled bottles. Incredible.


----------

